# Food gone bad or sudden sensitivity to red meat



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Hello, 

A few months ago, I switched Momo from his puppy food to Evo small bites with red meat (gradually of course). He's almost a year old now, so I thought it's a good time to slowly switch him over. He's now on his 2nd bad of Evo red meat and was eating that and freeze-dried liver treats. 

I started noticing soft stools a few weeks ago (happened after he started pooping on the floor often as discussed in another thread) so I got a bag of Evo small bites with chicken to mix in the red meat one to see if that helps. And, it did. He has been on the chicken one for a week now. 

My fiance usually doesn't feed Momo, but I was stuck at work last night so he fed him, with the red meat bag 'cause I didn't tell him not to. 

Momo seemed fine all last night. I woke up this morning with liquid poop on the Wizdogs, some solid poop and liquid poop on the floor and liquid poop on my couch.

He was fine with the red meat for a while! And now, it seems like he can't eat any. Unless, he ate something else bad? Can he just become sensitive to red meat like that or did the food go bad somehow?

~Joyce


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am trying to figure out the food stuff for Tucker, as well, and so far am just confused with no right answers. However, probably just coincidently, the biggest problem I had with Tucker started really bad when I had had him on Evo Small Bites, Red meat, for three weeks. He quit eating and had bad diarrhea for a long time. I took him off that and am trying to find another that works. Either he got a bug and quit eating Evo, or maybe Evo upset his digestive system so he quit eating. I can't figure it out.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Sheri,

What a coincidence! I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Evo is hard to figure out as if you give too much of it (and almost always the amount on the bag is too much), it will give soft stools/diarrhea. It's a great food (it's one of the three foods I give Kubrick), but it can be tricky to figure out. However, in Momo's case I wouldn't think it was the amount of food as you had been feeding him the Evo for a while, no? It's very possible that he developed an allergy to something in it (it could be any one of the meats in it), especially if he's doing well on the chicken. I would just keep an eye on him and make sure that the chicken is good for him and I would stay away from the meats listed in Evo.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My girls are two and the soft stool/food thing is on going. Although they are on special food now as we have had a couple of episodes of pancreatitis.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The best way to figure it out is to stop with any other treats or food. Cut down the amount of Evo you give per meal to ensure he's not getting more than he should. See what happens over a few days. I find that the freeze dried liver treats can easily cause loose stools.

Remember Evo is very rich and you don't need to feed a whole lot of it like the cheaper foods.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The main cause of diarrhea is overfeeding.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wish that eating too much was Tucker's problem causing diarrhea. 

The problem I've had with him has been loose stools all his life, and he certainly doesn't eat too much. The vet said his weight wasn't bad, but she'd like to see him heavier. He'll frequently skip meals, or only eat a few pieces of kibble for the day.

I think I've finally found a high quality food that he eats better than many others we've used, and he only has diarrhea occasionally on it. Still can't figure out why that happens, and would LOVE to know.

I plan on contacting that nutritionist next week, after finals, and just see what she has to say.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

After hearing all these different brands of food, I am wondering.....where do you buy them? I have never heard of any of them. I feed Thor Iams puppy food....is that bad? He eats 1/4 c. twice a day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thor's mom said:


> After hearing all these different brands of food, I am wondering.....where do you buy them? I have never heard of any of them. I feed Thor Iams puppy food....is that bad? He eats 1/4 c. twice a day.


Iams is not a quality food. I would recommend reading at http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main If you want to find a good food based on your dogs needs I would strongly recommend a consultation with Sabine. It only costs $22 dollars and you will learn alot.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I find that the freeze dried liver treats can easily cause loose stools.


Me too, Daniel. My guys always get the runs when they have liver treats.

Scout gets loose stools pretty frequently - his stomach is very sensitive. Right now we are going through a few days of soft stools, so I add about 2T boiled, cubed potato chunks to his food. That helps to firm up his stool a little bit until he's back to normal.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting, Jane. I'll have to try that the next time.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I like potato cubes better than rice because the rice ends up sticking all over their beards and makes a pasty mess when I try to pick it out


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

To be honest, Bogart has only had a loose stool once since he's been on raw, so almost 2yrs. I think I gave him too many treats. Brando hasn't had a loose stool since he's been on raw, about 1.5yrs. Brando's stomach is built like a tank though. 

I remember when Bogart was on kibble, he did have them occasionally. He was on a few diff ones at the time, Innova, EVO, Timberwolf and Orijen before I switched him to raw.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

On top of having and apparently sensitive stomach, Tucker is picky, and won't eat the raw. He wouldn't even sniff it twice. I was willing to try, to get to firm stools...bummer!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

thor's mom 

you can get solid gold at petco now, i think. The petco around my house recently started stocking it. there is also a holistic pet store around my work that makes it convenient to get the food. also you can try telling your local pet store to order food for you. I used to have momo on food that no one stocks regularly. but i called around and they all said they can order it for me. It just took a few days.

I do think overfeeding may be a problem. When my fiance feeds him, he tend to give him a huge scoop. I'll tell him not to from now on.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

The only thing I worry about with changing brands is that we move often because of the military. If I were to switch him to Solid Gold and we moved to a remote area do you think I would still be able to get it? We did recently get a Petco down the street, but I just worry about our next base. So, I take it that Solid Gold is a really good food?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> I would strongly recommend a consultation with Sabine. It only costs $22 dollars and you will learn alot.


I'm not going to pay someone money when I can do the research myself. And their big article about how lousy Pupperoni is for a dog? Oh please, read what we put into our own bodies or that of our children. Can't Coke be used to clean a battery and I believe it has something like 16 teaspoons of sugar in it. The day the world stops allowing soft drinks will be the day I stop treating with Pupperoni and having my clients use it. I'll take the 22.00 this person charges and buy Pupperoni with it and keep breaking it into pea sized treats. 
And back to the original question......did you check the expiration date on the bag? Maybe a less rich diet would work better if it's in date. You can order dog food from online so you'll always have the same food when you move.


----------

